# 'Food will become a diminishing return/Rain will be the new gold' [Land/Water/Food in MI]



## barefootinbabylon (Jul 1, 2012)

I am pondering/working on 'manifesting' a place (land!) of some sort or other in MI, since a.) I'm from here, and am most comfortable with what successfully grows here - although tropical would be dope! We're getting there... :\ b.) We're the only FREAKIN' STATE WITH FRESH WATER!! Admittedly, there are rivers, streams, wells, mountain run-off,lakes, etc. However... in terms of water, we are #1. 'Nuff said.

My grandmother owns 120+ acres down by Coldwater, which is actually *not* that far from Lake Michigan. She is currently renting the house to a family, and then some local farmers are leasing the land from her. I just want 5 acres or something!! Have yet to talk to her about this.. she's a little.. fragile, and I'm a little shy.  It's all a work in progress - wouldn't be started 'til next spring (pending that next spring arrives successfully...). I'll have about $5,000 to throw down (all converted to gold), and a SHIT TON of dirt. Like... many, many cubic feet of very, verrryyy good, organic dirt. Said dirt is currently located in Muskegon, MI (right on Lake MI, about where your pinkie joins palm on the hand)  but I've been living in suburbia with the 'rents, on and off, for 3 years. Don't particularly want to stake out some sort of 'survival' methodology in the 'burbs, b/c (as Bob Marley said) 'a hungry mob is a angry mob,' and i DO believe we'll be getting there shortly - sooner than we think. As such, was thinking about northern MI (south of Traverse), or even the U.P. Grandmother's land is a definite possibility, though, but ultimately, in terms of what my dreams/mind/society in general is leading me to believe, even an area such as THAT would be too close to major human populations.

I am currently growing squash, zucchini, peppers, tomatoes, okra, pumpkins, watermelon, cauliflower, broccoli, mootttaa, etc., but am tentatively planning on a brief return trip to Hawai'i so as to 'steal' some more 'tropical' seeds (cassava, taro, kava, mango, oranges, sugar cane, etc.). This will have to be done very sneakily, as U.S. Ag. inspects all yo' shit upon leaving Hawai'i. Anyways.

So... this is my potential call to arms - i know these places exist already, but i am looking to start my own - eventually, if society doesn't completely erode/implode/explode, would like to start my own 'school,' of sorts, out there, since all the schools around the country are slowly but surely closing. Sometimes i think it's not the *worst* thing in the world to not be able to teach preskoolers anymore (got busted with weed... NOT at school!! Hahaha..); because... well, Soon the New Day.

Anyone interested in any of my ramblings, let me know. 

Namaste, Blessed Be,


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 1, 2012)

barefootinbabylon said:


> I just want 5 acres or something!! Have yet to talk to her about this.. she's a little.. fragile, and I'm a little shy.  It's all a work in progress - wouldn't be started 'til next spring (pending that next spring arrives successfully...) Namaste, Blessed Be,


 
Try not to let your shyness make that opportunity pass by. If your grandma will rent to some farmers, surely she can let your work 5 acres somewhere. I never heard of a "mootttaa", I'm gonna have to google that. I believe many tropical seeds have little or no ability to be saved for future planting. Also, if Michigan is going to become tropical or subtropical the water level will likely be many feet higher than it is now. At what elevation is this land you're thinking about?


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, Michael (I'm only assuming that's your name)  This is definitely true, about my grandmother's land; I've had that idea kickin' around in the back of my head for quite some time now. However, I am truly just trying to 'gauge' whether or not it would be the right move.. I'm (I suppose) of the hippie-dippy serendipitistic cosmogenesis clan, who believes in signs and symbols, no coincidences and [ultimately] utmost bliss when you follow WHERE you're supposed to go, even if the reasons are not yet known. It's just a... very touchy, very radioactive time in human history, i feel, and the slightest breath of air could send the whole house of cards crumbling at any fukkin' moment!! As such, I am waiting... for the Signs. 

This is why I'm hesitant about location - it is right on I-69; not close to any 'major' population centers, but there are (estimated) 38,000 people in the county. Now, if all those grocery stores closed their doors.. (but of course THAT'S not going to happen!).  I'm just saying - i might really try to be manifesting something more remote, to say the least. Still in da Great Lakes state, most likely 

http://justpiper.com/2010/12/urban-survival-food-shortage-riots/



> I never heard of a "mootttaa", I'm gonna have to google that.


 
Moootttaa = mota. Weed. Herbalz. 

Don't know much about transportability of tropical seeds, nor if they would (eventually?) grow in this climate. Might also have something to do with the fact that since it's so close to the equator (the tropics), their days and nights are more or less equal, without the mad bi-polarity of MI. I was born in the RIGHT FUKKIN' STATE!! YARRGGHHH! Not sure... most 'google' all of this, and get a horticulture degree in the meantime. 

Take care... whereabouts you stay at, or are you travelin'?

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in SD right now. I'm not a full time traveler as you can see. I think it would be cool to kick it on some land and do some farming with the land owner not giving a hoot if I were there. I bet the winters there are harsh and that's enough to make it a seasonal thing as far as roughing it. If it were me, I'd at least have a nice shack in the woods with some firewood stacked not too far off and ponder the mysteries of life.


----------

